# how do i properly enable crossfire



## jahjahwarrior (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey I am trying to enable my 2 ATI X1900's with ati tools. Sometimes I can get both to work, but usually only one operates. Can someone give me instructions to properly enable both for a game?


----------

